# Coffee Mill/ Dripstand



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

Hello members,

wanted to get feedback on your initial thoughts on this new coffee mill and dripstand

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee-brewing/Red%20Rooster%20Coffee%20Mills

Feel free to post here......


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

Stand looks cool.

Really happy those are two different items.

If it was a coffee mill drip stand you were trying to sell, someone would have been round with a white jacket momentarily.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

Both items look really nice, I especially like the drip stand though.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

That stand definitely stands out! The wood looks really good compared to the metal and plastic ones you see elsewhere.

The coffee grinder looks solid and what appears to be a nice thick handle (which is essential so it doesn't bend with the downward force normally applied turning). Again, nice to see someone doing a different design to what's already out there


----------

